# Winni-2 yr. Old pb male gold. Ret. Washington court house, oh



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Winni

WINNI-2 YR. OLD PB MALE GOLD. RET. WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE, OHIO


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here is Winni 2 year old Golden Ret.
Washington court House, OHio
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13330860
Winni
Fayette County Humane Society
Washington Court House, OH
740-572-0160 
[email protected]

Winni is a pure bred Golden Retriever. He is 2 years old this month. He had been outside but would love an indoor home. We are not sure with house training because he has been an outside dog but he does do well in the garage when it is cold outside. Winni is current on vaccines and will be neutered. Winni gets along with other dogs and children. If interested in Winni please fill out an application on our website at faycohumane.com under adoptable animals. Winni adoption donation is $200.00 dollars. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13330860
ALTERED AND HAS SHOTS-READY TO GO HOME W/YOU!!

*THE SECOND PIC BREAKS MY HEART-IT'S LIKE HE'S BEGGING TAKE ME HOME!!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just sent this to the same Ohio rescue who thought they might be able to help Corbin. I can't send them any more today! I hope Winnie has the same happy ending as Corbin.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is so handsome. I hope he gets his furever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if the member who was interested in Corbin is interested in Winnie? Maybe a rescue would work with a owner in Maine? I don't know. It could be a win/win situation if someone is already willing to adopt. but I'm sure the rescue would need to get references on the adopter??? This is the part of rescue I know nothing about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

I emld. Rachel, Grafixmuse about Winni, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Rachel, Grafixmuse about Winni, too.


And then there is Buddy? I've already forgotten the name, but Ohio has 3 GR's in need, well two now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

bumping for Buddy and Winni-both pb GR males in Ohio shelters!!

They are posted here in Golden Ret. Cases


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I contacted the shelter. Winni has a potential adopter! He doesn't seem to be in danger, but Danyel will let me know if he is.
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel: Thanks, let us know


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Just received an update from the shelter. Winni was not adopted by the interested party and is still in need of rescue/adoption. 
--
Rachel


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is Winni's Petfinder link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13330860

















*More About Winni*

Winni is a pure bred Golden Retriever. He is 2 years old this month. He had been outside but would love an indoor home. We are not sure with house training because he has been an outside dog but he does do well in the garage when it is cold outside. Winni is current on vaccines and will be neutered. Winni gets along with other dogs and children. If interested in Winni please fill out an application on our website at faycohumane.com under adoptable animals. Winni adoption donation is $200.00 dollars.

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 


Fayette County Humane Society
Washington Court House, OH
740-572-0160

ETA: I have sent an email alert to the following OH rescues:
Golden Endings Golden Retiever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio 
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc 
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winni*

Bump for Winni

WINNI WAS NOT ADOPTED-STILL NEEDS SOMEONE TO RESCUE OR ADOPT HIM!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld all of the OH golden ret. rescues for Winni!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a handsome boy !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winni*

Bump for Winni!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got a reply from Cindy of one of GR Ohio Rescues*

Got a reply from Cindy of one of the OH GR Rescues
She said they'd be interested in Winnie but rescue can't afford the $200 adoption fee.
*Can someone email the shelter and ask what they charge to rescues?*


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> *Can someone email the shelter and ask what they charge to rescues?*


I will.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel: Thanks!

Let Cindy of Gold. Ret. Rescue Resource know.
E-mail address: [email protected] 

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc.

Contact Information: 
Mailing Address 5671 County Road C 
City, State Zip Delta, OH 43515 
Phone: 419-822-5872 Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Cindy Laws 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.gr-rescue.org 
Territory Serviced: NW Ohio and surrounding areas. 
Organizational Information: 
Year Formed: Incorporated: 501(c)3 Insured: 
2002 Yes - 2002 Yes


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Which OH rescue is Cindy from?

Here is Danyel's response:



> I wonder if they would be interested in taking care of his neuter and
> vaccines? We have not done that yet because we wanted to find someone
> that wanted him first. We would reduce our rate for a rescue group.
> His vaccines are about due now. He has been kept current. He does
> ...


--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy is with GRRR in OH.*

I let Cindy of Gold. Ret. Rescue Resource know.
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Rachel: I emld Danyel's email to Cindy asking if they could take Winni if the shelter gave Winni to them for the neuter and vaccines fee.
waiting for response!!!!


Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc.

Contact Information: 
Mailing Address 5671 County Road C 
City, State Zip Delta, OH 43515 
Phone: 419-822-5872 Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Cindy Laws 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.gr-rescue.org 
Territory Serviced: NW Ohio and surrounding areas. 
Organizational Information: 
Year Formed: Incorporated: 501(c)3 Insured: 
2002 Yes - 2002 Yes
__________________


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry Karen, I think you posted Cindy's info right when I was typing my question 

I got a little mixed up with the 2 rescue forums and the emails. But I have since followed up with an email to Danyel (shelter) with Cindy's (potential rescue) contact info. You and Cindy were cc'ed on that email. Let's keep our fingers crossed that something can be worked out for Winni.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Still waiting for Cindy from Golden Ret. Rescue Resource in Ohio,to answer and for some reason I can't get into my email.

There is a girl on lab forum, Jrosler, believe she fosters for a GR Rescue-maybe her rescue might take Winni??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can anyone help winni get to rescue*

*CAN ANYHONE HELP WINNI GET TO his RESCUE*

CINDY LAWS of GRRR in Delta, Ohio, is willing to rescue Winni
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13330860
who is at the Fayetee County Humane Society in Washington Court House, Ohio.
However, she has asked for transport help. It seems she is about 3 1/2 hrs from the shelter. I'm attaching the mapquest:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Washington+Court+House&1s=OH&2c=Delta&2s=OH

So I'm sure what she needs is somone to get Winni out of the shelter and then drive Winni part of the way and meet her somewhere.

Please email Cindy if you can help: [email protected]


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen,
Is there any update for Winni?
Is the rescue able to pay the fee to get him out of shelter? How about transport, maybe start a new thread for transport for winni?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MYGoldenCharlie

I think Cindy was going to call shelter and offer a donation for Winni and see if they would let him come to the GRRR in Delta, Ohio, but not sure she called, plus she needed transport help to get him from shelter to her.

Can you call shelter and check on status and then post for a transport somewhere on forum and email Cindy and let her know you did.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH407.html
[email protected]


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I can help with the transport. I'm only about 30 minutes from WCH.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair

Can you please call and email Cindy Laws right away and give her your contact info phone, email and tell her you're willing to help transport Winni?
Can you check with shelter that Winni is still there?
Cindy was supposed to call and offer a donation for him but I don't know if she did.

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource 
5671 County Rd. C 
Delta, OH 43515 
Phone: 419-822-5872

Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 419-822-5872


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Contacted the shelter, they said that there is someone coming tomorrow to look at him. That was the only information that she gave me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

Thanks for checking on Winni.
We will have to check back again to make sure he gets adopted.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Karen, I will also follow up with the shelter to see what Danyel knows. Gosh! Sometimes it is just so difficult to get people to follow up. We gave each party all the information to connect to each other.

I'll let you know what I find out.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel: Thanks please check on Winni and let us know.

Got this msg. from Cindy Laws of the GRRR that said she'd take Winni



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected] [[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 9:38 PM
To: VanSwearingen, Karen
Subject: Re: Winni-Fayette County Humane-Washington Court HOuse, Ohio


Is Winni still there then- some man was to look at him on Monday so I guess I thought someone would let me know- where do you live? I had one in Scioto that I wanted but couldnt get to him quick enough--he was adopted.

Thanks for caring!
Cindy Laws
GRRR, Inc.
www.gr-rescue.org


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I just heard from Danyel at the shelter: Winni was adopted today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel That is so wonderful!!! I hope they are good people for Winni.
Can you let Cindy Laws know if you have a chance?


----------

